# Hank's Fall BURNOUT 2013



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FALL *BURNOUT* 2013
Saturday September 28 2013​
1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes(springs permitted) gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods OK. Minimum weight 21 grams.

8) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams​
BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.​


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yea baby!!!!

Sept can't come fast ebough!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Directions and such*

*BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.

Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.​*:wave:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Been there only few times, It is a great day of racing will try not to miss it ever again. GREAT TRACK, TIMER, CLUB, PEOPLE, TUNING,PARTS, AND COMPETITVE RACING.
HT Members try to make plans to attend you will get hooked. Hope to see more members there.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sticky*

Congrates a well deserved Sticky.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up, up, up


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

monthly bump


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

two weeks until BURNOUT in Skippack!
be THERE!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would if I could!! Race those flamed goats for me!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx, Joe.
one week until BURNOUT 2013


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sad to say, I'm having some health issues. So I won't make this race. But god willing ill make the next one and all others going forward. 

Good luck to all the racers. Sucks I can't make it, its one of my favorite days of the year.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.
get well.
there will be other race opportunities.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon Joe.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks boys.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope you feal better Joe. Goats a goin.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
How the test go today. I think its the job tomany hours, get some slot time in.
Feel better soon
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> How the test go today. I think its the job tomany hours, get some slot time in.
> Feel better soon
> SJJ


MRI today. 45 freaking min in that tube. I'll have results tom, thanks.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Joe. Get well soon buddy.
I will also unfortunately miss this one.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> MRI today. 45 freaking min in that tube. I'll have results tom, thanks.


Joe,
Pray you got good news today????????????
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> Pray you got good news today????????????
> SJJ


No suck luck. A disc in my neck is pinching my spinal cord. Almost in half. So im in a neck brace till next week. Then they have to do surgery. Sucks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RACE DAY
be there!
or
don't


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Patiently waiting for some pics and updates ..............


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I was racing at 4:05 pm Saturday.
and, you will have to wait a little longer for report and pictures. 
just kicking back and relaxing for now.
stay tuned


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pictures for your viewing pleasure

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/fall BURNOUT 092813


newcomer Bill B AKA Psyclone HT memeber from the Poconos in PA.


Carl and Sam, racers from the Great Traditions raceway days, honored us with their participation.


club logo


Cordell AKA Ninjatek and NitroSlots guru!


Kelvin

some great folks and more in next post
stay tuned.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hank, track owner, Blue Comet enforcer, race host AKA 65 COMET


Ed


Hank and Darryl


tjetsgrig with 65 COMET


best ride of the day


best ride's cousin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

first time race winner and first time class champion Kelvin with blue/red Javelin in AFX/S


blue/red Javelin first place AFX/S


first time racer and second place in AFX/M, Karl teal 55 Chevy


2nd place AFX/M teal 55 Chevy


first time racer and 2nd place in 4GS+D Bill B's Force FC


2nd place 4GS+D Force FC


track and SLOTNAZI


----------



## Phantom-B.S.E. (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.
Sorry I missed it.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry i missed it also. Same day as Englishtown swap meet only 5 min in traffic from my house. Getting lazy in my old age. I Know SKIPPACK was the place to be Great day raceing for sure. Phantom from NJ anybody we know?
SJJ


----------

